# جامعة الزقازيق > قانون العقوبات العام >  تطبيق عملي على موضوع محاضرة اليوم المساهمة الجنائية

## د.شيماء عطاالله

طلابي الأعزاء 
سأرفق لكم قضية هي عبارة عن تطبيق عملي لموضوع المساهمة الجنائية ( سواء أكانت مساهمة أصلية أم مساهمة تبعية)
أنتظر محاولاتكم للإجابة عليها

وقائع القضية:

عقد كل من (أ) و(ب) العزم على سرقة خزانة أحد البنوك ولما كان البنك المقصود سرقته معين عليه شرطي مسلح (ج) منوط به إعمال الحراسة ليلا ، فقد اتفق (أ) و(ب) 
مع هذا الشرطي (ج) على أن يتظاهر بالمرض المفاجئ ليلة التنفيذ ويترك البنك بلا حراسة ، وذلك مقابل حصوله على نصيب من السرقة. نفذ (ج) المتفق عليه ، وتمكن (أ) و(ب) من النفاذ إلى البنك معا وسرقة ما بخزانته من أموال بعد أن فر كل من (أ) و(ب) بالمسروقات قاما بإخفائها لدى (د) ، الذي كان عالما بمصدرها غير المشروع.

 وضح ما يلي مدعما إجاباتك بالأسانيد القانونية :- 

1-	ما هو الوصف القانوني الصحيح للدور الذي قام به كل من (أ) و(ب) و(ج) و(د) وذلك بحسب طبيعة السلوك الذي باشره كل منهم في الواقعة.

2-	هل يختلف رأيك السابق بشأن (ج) إذا ثبت أنه قرر الالتزام بواجب الحراسة وعدم تنفيذ ما اتفق عليه مع كل من (أ) و(ب) ، ولكن ألمت به وعكة صحية حقيقية في ليلة التنفيذ فتمكن (أ) و(ب) من السرقة ، على النحو الثابت في الواقعة.

3-	إذا كان (أ) و(ب) لم يتفقا مع (ج) على النحو الوارد في الواقعة ، وأن هذا الأخير قد اعترضهما عند محاولة السطو على البنك فقتله (أ). فهل يسأل كل من (ب) و(د) جنائيا عن جريمة قتل (ج).

----------


## قطرة من نهر الوفاء

اولا اشكر حضرتك جدا يا دكتورة شيماء على هذا الاهتمام
اجابتي على القضية كما يلي :
1- الوصف القانوني (أ,ب) : فاعلان اصليان لأنهما قاما بالسرقة والاتفاق والتحريض
                         (ج)    : شريك في الجريمة لأنه سهل على الفاعلان الاصليان القيام بالجريمة
                         (د)     : شريك في الجريمة ايضا لأنه كان على علم بمصدر النقود التي اخفاها لديه
2- لا يختلف رأيي اذا المت بـ (ج) وعكة صحية حقيقية وذلك لأنه كلن على علم بقيام (أ,ب) بالجريمة ولم يبلغ عنهما
3- يسأل (ب,د) عن جريمة القتل لأن القتل جريمة محتملة لجريمة السرقة التي قام بها (أ)
__________________________________________________  __
اشكر حضرتك مرة اخرى وارجو منكي ان توضحي لي ان كان هناك اخطاء  :Smile:

----------


## اسراء الماحى

*بعد اذن حضرتك دكتوره شيماء ممكن ان توضحى لى الاسانيد القانونيه لهذه القضيه . وقائع القضية :- شعر ابن بالم مفاجئ حاد فى البطن ،فحمله ابوه (أ) على الفور الى المستشفى حيث تقابل مع الطبيب المختص (ب) ،والذى قرر انه لا مفر من التدخل الجراحى ، فوافق الاب (أ) .واثناء انتظار الاب (أ) خارج غرفة العمليات ،علم الاب بانصراف الطبيب (ب) وانه قد كلف ممرضته (ج) باجراء العملية المقررة . اشتاط الاب (أ) غضبا واقتحم غرفة العمليات عنوة ، ولما اصرت الممرضة (ج) على الاستمرار فى اجراء الجراحة فقد ضربها الاب ومنعها بالقوة .    اولا:هل يمكن للاب (أ) ان يتمسك بالحق فى الدفاع الشرعى لدرء مسئوليته الجنائية عن عدوانه على الممرضه (ج) ثانيا :-هل يختلف الراى السابق اذا كان الطبيب (ب) هو الذى شرع فى اجراء العملية الجراحية وعلم الاب (أ) ان الطبيب يجرب اسلوبا من ابتكاره لم يجز علميا بعد فتصرف الاب معه على ذات شاكلة تصرفه مع الممرضه (ج) .   ثالثا : - اذا كان الاب لم يعلم بان الممرضة (ج) هى التى اجرت لابنه العملية وتمت العملية بنجاح . فهل من مسئولية جنائية تقع على عاتق الممرضة (ج) .                                                                                                               ولكى منى جزيل الشكر دكتوره شيماء*

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> *بعد اذن حضرتك دكتوره شيماء ممكن ان توضحى لى الاسانيد القانونيه لهذه القضيه . وقائع القضية :- شعر ابن بالم مفاجئ حاد فى البطن ،فحمله ابوه (أ) على الفور الى المستشفى حيث تقابل مع الطبيب المختص (ب) ،والذى قرر انه لا مفر من التدخل الجراحى ، فوافق الاب (أ) .واثناء انتظار الاب (أ) خارج غرفة العمليات ،علم الاب بانصراف الطبيب (ب) وانه قد كلف ممرضته (ج) باجراء العملية المقررة . اشتاط الاب (أ) غضبا واقتحم غرفة العمليات عنوة ، ولما اصرت الممرضة (ج) على الاستمرار فى اجراء الجراحة فقد ضربها الاب ومنعها بالقوة .    اولا:هل يمكن للاب (أ) ان يتمسك بالحق فى الدفاع الشرعى لدرء مسئوليته الجنائية عن عدوانه على الممرضه (ج) ثانيا :-هل يختلف الراى السابق اذا كان الطبيب (ب) هو الذى شرع فى اجراء العملية الجراحية وعلم الاب (أ) ان الطبيب يجرب اسلوبا من ابتكاره لم يجز علميا بعد فتصرف الاب معه على ذات شاكلة تصرفه مع الممرضه (ج) .   ثالثا : - اذا كان الاب لم يعلم بان الممرضة (ج) هى التى اجرت لابنه العملية وتمت العملية بنجاح . فهل من مسئولية جنائية تقع على عاتق الممرضة (ج) .                                                                                                               ولكى منى جزيل الشكر دكتوره شيماء*



مرحبا عزيزتي اسراء 
بالنسبة للإجابة على هذه القضية فهي ما يلي:

أولاً: الأسانيد القانونية :

           تثير القضية المبادئ القانونية التالية :

1-	شروط الدفاع الشرعي، فمن المقرر أن تلك الشروط هي وقوع اعتداء أو خطر باعتداء حال وأن الدفاع لازم ومتناسب.

2-	شروط العمل الطبي كسبب من أسباب الإباحة، يشترط توافر صفة معينة وهي أن يكون الممارس طبيبا.


ثانياً: التطبيق :

1-	في الفرض الأول يمكن للأب أن يتمسك بالدفاع الشرعي وذلك لوجود خطر باعتداء على حياة الابن ، كما أنه يجوز الدفاع الشرعي عن الغير

2-	يجوز للأب أن يتمسك بالدفاع الشرعي ضد الطبيب الذي يجرب علاجا طبيا غير مرخص به وذلك لوجود خطر باعتداء على حياة الابن أيضا.

3- تعاقب الممرضة عن ممارسة الطب بدون ترخيص، كما أن فعلها يشكل جريمة جرح، ذلك أنها لا تستفيد من سبب الإباحة حتى وإن نجحت العملية.

خالص تمنياتي بالتوفيق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> اولا اشكر حضرتك جدا يا دكتورة شيماء على هذا الاهتمام
> اجابتي على القضية كما يلي :
> 1- الوصف القانوني (أ,ب) : فاعلان اصليان لأنهما قاما بالسرقة والاتفاق والتحريض
>                          (ج)    : شريك في الجريمة لأنه سهل على الفاعلان الاصليان القيام بالجريمة
>                          (د)     : شريك في الجريمة ايضا لأنه كان على علم بمصدر النقود التي اخفاها لديه
> 2- لا يختلف رأيي اذا المت بـ (ج) وعكة صحية حقيقية وذلك لأنه كلن على علم بقيام (أ,ب) بالجريمة ولم يبلغ عنهما
> 3- يسأل (ب,د) عن جريمة القتل لأن القتل جريمة محتملة لجريمة السرقة التي قام بها (أ)
> __________________________________________________  __
> اشكر حضرتك مرة اخرى وارجو منكي ان توضحي لي ان كان هناك اخطاء


مرحبا أختي الكريمة 
شكرا لك على محاولتك المتميزة لحل القضية 
ولكن هناك بعض الملاحظات على الإجابة :
اولا : يجب أن نبدأ عند حل القضية بذكر الأسانيد القانونية التي تثيرها القضية 
ثانيا : نقوم بتطبيق الأسانيد القانونية سالفة الذكر على وقائع  القضية حتى يتبين لنا الحل
أما عن إجابتك فهي صحيحة في مجملها ما عدا الجزء المتعلق بمسئولية (د)
والذي اقتصر دوره على اخفاء الأشياء المتحصلة من جريمة السرقة دون أن يتواجد على مسرح الجريمة 
برجاء اعادة التفكير في هذه الجزئية حتى يكتمل الحل 

مع خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## اسراء الماحى

الف شكر لحضرتك دكتورة شيماء على اهتمامك تقبلى تحياتى  :Withlove:

----------


## ابو منعم

الحل هو

1-(ا)و(ب) فاعلان اصليان (ج) يعتبر شريك ولكن(د) لا يعتبر شريك لانة لايشارك على مسرح الجريمة.

2- لا يسأل(ج) لانة مريض بالفعل.

3- يسأل (ب)ولايسال (ج)

----------


## ابو منعم

هذا الحل صحيح ام لا

----------


## shimaa fadel

الاسانيد القانونيه:
تثير هذه القضيه صور المساهمه الاصليه والمساهمه التبعيه
التطبيق :
بتطبيق الاسانيد القانونيه على وقائع القضيه يتبين الاتى:
(1)
_(أ) و(ب) كل منهما ياخذ وصف الفاعل الاصلى لجريمه السرقه
_(ج) ياخذ فعله وصف الاشتراك بالمساعده وليس الفاعل مع غيره ذلك لانه لم يتواجد على مسرح الجريمه وقت ارتكابها
_(د) ياخذ فعله وصف الاشتراك بالمساعده وذلك عن طريق قيامه باخفاء اشياء مسروقه وهو يعلم بمصدرها غير المشروع
(2)
لا يختلف رايى السابق فى شان (ج) اذا ثبت انه قرر الالتزام بواجب الحراسه وعدم تنفيذ مااتفق عليه مع كل من (أ)و(ب) ولكن المت به وعكه صحيه حقيقيه فى ليله التنفيذ فتمكن كل من (أ)و(ب) من السرقه على النحو السابق ؛ ذلك لانه كان عالما بان كل من (أ)و(ب) سيقوموا بسرقه البنك ومع ذلك لم يبادر بابلاغ السلطات العامه لاتخاذ الازم بشانهما  وبذلك فهو شريك بالمساعده
(3)
يسال كل من (أ)و(ب) عن جريمه القتل ؛فان كان (ب) لم يرتكب جريمه القتل بنفسه الا انه ياخذ وصف الفاعل مع غيره ذلك لان القتل جريمه محتمله لجريمه السرقه بينما لايسال (د) عن جريمه القتل ذلك لانه لم يكن موجودا على مسرح الجريمه لحظه ارتكابها :Leseratte:

----------


## اسراء الماحى

وقائع القضية :-                                                                                     صدر أمر بالقبض على المتهم (أ) واحضاره للتحقيق معه فى تهمه منسوبة اليه . توصل مأمور الضبط القضائى (ب) والمكلف بتنفيذ امر الضبط والاحضار بتحرياته التى اجراها الى محل اقامة المتهم (أ) والذى تطابق مع عنوانه المبين بالامر ، وطلب منه الحضور معه .                                                                                                   قرر (أ) لمأمور الضبط (ب) انه ليس متهما فى اية قضية وانه يوجد شخص اخر يحمل ذات الاسم رباعيا يسكن فى المنزل المجاور مباشرة هو المقصود بالامر بالقبض  ( ثبت لاحقا صحة هذه الراوية ) اعتقد مأمور الضبط ان (أ) يراوغه وانه اختلق هذه الراويه للهرب منه ،فأصر على احضاره ولما امتنع استخدم معه قدرا من العنف اسفر عن اصابات بسيطة ل (أ) فرد هذا الاخير بضرب (ب) وتسبب فى جراحه .                                                                                            اولا : -                                                                                             هل يسأل (ب) جنائيا عما احدثه من اصابات ل(أ) فى ظروف هذه الواقعة .             ثانيا : -                                                                                            هل يصح من (أ) ان يحتج بحالة الدفاع الشرعى لدرء مسئوليته الجنائية والمدنية عما احدثه ل (ب) من جرح .                                                                        ثالثا : -                                                                                            هل يتغير رأيك السابق اذا كان مأمور الضبط قد اخرج سلاحه النارى وهم باطلاق النار على (أ) ، فقاومه هذا الاخير واصابه .                                                  انتظر رد حضرتك دكتوره شيماء                                                              خالص تحياتى

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> وقائع القضية :-                                                                                     صدر أمر بالقبض على المتهم (أ) واحضاره للتحقيق معه فى تهمه منسوبة اليه . توصل مأمور الضبط القضائى (ب) والمكلف بتنفيذ امر الضبط والاحضار بتحرياته التى اجراها الى محل اقامة المتهم (أ) والذى تطابق مع عنوانه المبين بالامر ، وطلب منه الحضور معه .                                                                                                   قرر (أ) لمأمور الضبط (ب) انه ليس متهما فى اية قضية وانه يوجد شخص اخر يحمل ذات الاسم رباعيا يسكن فى المنزل المجاور مباشرة هو المقصود بالامر بالقبض  ( ثبت لاحقا صحة هذه الراوية ) اعتقد مأمور الضبط ان (أ) يراوغه وانه اختلق هذه الراويه للهرب منه ،فأصر على احضاره ولما امتنع استخدم معه قدرا من العنف اسفر عن اصابات بسيطة ل (أ) فرد هذا الاخير بضرب (ب) وتسبب فى جراحه .                                                                                            اولا : -                                                                                             هل يسأل (ب) جنائيا عما احدثه من اصابات ل(أ) فى ظروف هذه الواقعة .             ثانيا : -                                                                                            هل يصح من (أ) ان يحتج بحالة الدفاع الشرعى لدرء مسئوليته الجنائية والمدنية عما احدثه ل (ب) من جرح .                                                                        ثالثا : -                                                                                            هل يتغير رأيك السابق اذا كان مأمور الضبط قد اخرج سلاحه النارى وهم باطلاق النار على (أ) ، فقاومه هذا الاخير واصابه .                                                  انتظر رد حضرتك دكتوره شيماء                                                              خالص تحياتى




مرحبا اسراء 
بالنسبة للإجابة على القضية فهي كما يلي:

الأسانيد القانونية:

 تثير هذه القضية المبادئ القانونية التالية: 1- الغلط في الإباحة 2- أداء الواجب 3- شروط الدفاع الشرعي 

التطبيق:

 بتطبيق الأسانيد القانونية على وقائع القضية يتبين لنا ما يلي:

أولاً: لا يسأل مأمور الضبط القضائي (ب) جنائيا لأنه يجوز الغلط في الإباحة ولكن بشرط التثبت والتحري وهنا التحريات توافرت 
وكذلك اعتقاده كان مبني على أسباب معقولة لأن الشخص العادي لا يعتقد بوجود شخصين بذات الاسم الرباعي في منزلين متجاورين
وكان من الواجب على المتهم (أ) أن يطيع مأمور الضبط القضائي ويبين أنه ليس الشخص المعني بالأمر بعد ذلك، 
والقانون لا يسمح للمتهم هنا أن يدافع عن نفسه ضد مأمور الضبط القضائي ولو كان هذا الأخير مخطئ إلا إذا كان فعله يتخوف منه الموت أو جروح بالغة.

ثانياً: ليس للمتهم (أ) أن يحتج بالدفاع الشرعي استنادا إلى ما سبق.

ثالثاً: نعم يتغير الرأي هنا  لأن فعل مأمور الضبط القضائي يتخوف منه الموت أو جروح بالغة وبالتالي يجوز للمتهم في هذه الحالة أن يدافع عن نفسه .

----------


## shimaa fadel

الاسانيد القانونيه:
تثير هذه القضيه القيود الوارده على استعمال الدفاع الشرعى(حظر استعمال الدفاع الشرعى فى مقاومه السلطات العامه)
التطبيق: 
بتطبيق الاسانيد القانونيه على هذه القضيه يتبين الاتى:
1_لا يسال (ب) جنائيا عما احدثه من اصابات بسيطه ل(أ) ذلك لان الماده(248) عقوبات تنص على انه (لا يبيح حق الدفاع الشرعى مقاومه احد مامورى الضبط اثناء قيامه بامر بناء على واجبات وظيفته مع حسن النيه ولو تخطى هذا المامور حدود وظيفته الا اذا خيف ان ينشا عن افعاله موت او جروح بالغه وكان لهذا التخوف سبب معقول)
2_ لا يجوز ل(أ) ان يحتج بانه كان يمارس حق الدفاع الشرعى ذلك لان هذا الحق مقيدا بعدم مقاومه احد رجال الضبط القضائى الا اذا خيف ان ينشا عن افعاله موت او جروح بالغه وكان لهذا الخوف سبب معقول
3_ فى هذه الحاله يستفيد (أ) من حاله الدفاع الشرعى حيث اوردت الماده(248) عقوبات حاله يخرج فيها المشرع على قاعده الحظر وتتمثل فى حاله ما اذا خيف ان ينشا عن افعاله موت او جروح بالغه وكان لهذا الخوف اسباب معقوله 

اتمنى ان الحل يكون صحيح ومنتظره رد حضرتك دكتور شيماء

----------


## shimaa fadel

شكرا اختى اسراء على القضايا المهمه اللى حضرتك بتعطينا الفرصه اننا نحلها وتكون بمثابه تدريب لينا على الامتحان النهائى
اتمنالك النجاح والتميز

----------


## المحاميه العراقيه

دكتوره ساعدني ارجو توضيح العود واثره في العقوبه

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> دكتوره ساعدني ارجو توضيح العود واثره في العقوبه


مفهوم العود والعله منه :
          العود هو ارتكاب الشخص لجريمة بعد سبق صدور حكم بات عليه بعقوبة سابقة . فالجاني العائد ارتكب جريمة سابقة وقد صدر ضده حكم بات بالعقوبة ثم عاد إلى ارتكاب جريمة أخرى قد تكون متماثلة أو غير متماثلة وفقا لنوع العود . أما العلة من اعتبار العود ظرفا مشددا للعقوبة ما يكشف عنه من خطورة إجرامية لدى الفاعل تستحق أن تقدر المحكمة طريقة التعامل معها بشكل مختلف عمن يرتكب الجريمة لأول مرة.

طبيعة للعود:
          العود ظرف شخصي مشدد للعقوبة، ويترتب على ذلك الخصائص التالية:
-  العود ظرف مشدد، أي أنه يرفع العقوبة المقررة للجريمة 
-  العود ظرف جوازي، للمحكمة أن تشدد العقوبة عند توافره أو لا تشدد
-  العود ظرف شخصي، لأنه وثيق الصلة بالجاني حيث يعبر عن الجانب الشخصي له، وبالتالي لا يسري أثره على من يساهم معه في الجريمة.
-  العود لا يغير من وصف الجريمة.

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> دكتوره ساعدني ارجو توضيح العود واثره في العقوبه


مفهوم العود والعله منه :
          العود هو ارتكاب الشخص لجريمة بعد سبق صدور حكم بات عليه بعقوبة سابقة . فالجاني العائد ارتكب جريمة سابقة وقد صدر ضده حكم بات بالعقوبة ثم عاد إلى ارتكاب جريمة أخرى قد تكون متماثلة أو غير متماثلة وفقا لنوع العود . أما العلة من اعتبار العود ظرفا مشددا للعقوبة ما يكشف عنه من خطورة إجرامية لدى الفاعل تستحق أن تقدر المحكمة طريقة التعامل معها بشكل مختلف عمن يرتكب الجريمة لأول مرة.

طبيعة العود:
          العود ظرف شخصي مشدد للعقوبة، ويترتب على ذلك الخصائص التالية:
-  العود ظرف مشدد، أي أنه يرفع العقوبة المقررة للجريمة 
-  العود ظرف جوازي، للمحكمة أن تشدد العقوبة عند توافره أو لا تشدد
-  العود ظرف شخصي، لأنه وثيق الصلة بالجاني حيث يعبر عن الجانب الشخصي له، وبالتالي لا يسري أثره على من يساهم معه في الجريمة.
-  العود لا يغير من وصف الجريمة.

----------


## shimaa fadel

ازيك يادكتورتنا حضرتك وحشتينى كتييييييييييير
اتمنى ان حضرتك تكونى بخير
ياريت يادكتور لو حضرتك تعرفينى حل القضيه دى


_قام الطبيب فوزى باصدار تعليمات للمرضه فوزيه باعطاء دواء معين للمريض وبالفعل قامت الممرضه بتنفيذ تعليمات الطبيب وكان هذا الدواء لم يجرب ولم تثبت سلامته بعد فتوفى المريض على اثر تناوله لهذا الدواء 
1_ماهى مسئوليه كل من الطبيب والممرضه مع العلم بان دفاع الطبيب تمسك بانه لم يقدم الدواء للمريض بيده
2_ هل يختلف الوضع لو لم يؤدى الدواء لوفاه المريض بل على العكس ادى الى شفائه

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

مرحبا طالبتي المتميزة شيماء 
كيف حالك ؟ شكرا على كلماتك الرقيقة 
بالنسبة لحل القضية 
سأقوم بحلها ولكن أولا اعطني محاولاتك 
لحل القضية 
ولا تخافي ابدا ان كان الحل فيه خطأ سوف اصححه لك ولكن حاولي حتى تتدربي على حل القضية
خالص دعواتي بالتوفيق

----------


## mohamed bakry

لو سمحت يا دكتورة
هل في طريقة معينه لحل القضايا ولا مش لازم شكل معين 
ثانيا اسئلة امتحان الجنائي هتبيقي عملي ونظري ولا كلها قضايا  


شكرا

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> لو سمحت يا دكتورة
> هل في طريقة معينه لحل القضايا ولا مش لازم شكل معين 
> ثانيا اسئلة امتحان الجنائي هتبيقي عملي ونظري ولا كلها قضايا  
> 
> 
> شكرا


مرحبا محمد 
ردا على سؤالك حول نظام امتحان الجنائي فهو سيكون على النحو التالي :
القسم الأول (نظري) 
القسم الثاني (عملي) 

ملحوظة : لكل قسم عشر درجات 

مع دعواتي لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

أما فيما يتعلق بالإجابة على القضايا 
سبق القول أن طريقة الإجابة على القضية قد تختلف من طالب إلى أخر 
ولكن يتفق الجميع على أن يذكر الأسانيد القانونية التي تثيرها وقائع القضية 
ويقوم بتطبيق الأسانيد على الوقائع ليتبين الحل المطلوب للقضية 
إذن 
عند تقييم الإجابة على القضية فإنه يؤخذ في الاعتبار 
1- المبدأ القانوني 
2- التطبيق للتوصل إلى الحل

----------


## shimaa fadel

تثير هذه القضيه الوقائع الاتيه
1_اسباب الاباحه
2_شروط ممارسه العمل الطبى

التطبيق
من شروط ممارسه العمل الطبى ان يكون العمل طبى ويلزم ان يكون العمل طبيا كاجراء عمليه جراحيه او غير ذلك من الاعمال الطبيه مادام ان غرضه علاج المريض ولا يدخل فى عداد العمل الطبى اجراء تجارب طبيه او علميه على اى انسان بغير رضائه الحر ومن ذلك اجراء اختبارات على انسان لمعرفه مدى تاثير دواء جديد فتنص الماده(43)من الدستور على انه(لا يجوز اجراء اى تجربه طبيه او علميه على اى انسان بغير رضائه الحر) ومخالفه ذلك يولد المسئوليه الجنائيه والمدنيه

وبذلك 
اولا _يسأل الطبيب عن جريمه قتل غير عمدى ذلك لانه لم يتوافر لديه القصد الجنائى بقتل المريض ولكنه كان يقصد معرفه مدى تاثير الدواء
وبذلك فهو مسئول جنائيا ومدنيا 
ثانيا_ لاتوجد اى مسئوليه على الممرضه ذلك لانها تتمتع بسبب من اسباب الاباحه وهو اداء الواجب فهى قد نفذت تعليمات الطبيب ولا تعلم مدى تاثير الدواء لانها غير مختصه

2_اذا ادى الدواء الى شفاء المريض يسال الطبيب عن جريمه اعطاء مستحضر طبى غير مصرح به قانونا
3_لا يختلف الوضع بالنسبه للمرضه

----------


## shimaa fadel

ياريت يادكتور اعرف ملاحظات حضرتك على حل القضيه
وعندى سؤال لحضرتك وهو مدى المسئوليه الجنائيه والمدنيه على الطبيب لو كان اجراء التجربه على انسان باعطائه دواء جديد او اى تجربه طبيه اخرى وكان ذلك برضائه فالماده (43) من الدستور تنص على انه _ لايجوز اجراء اى تجربه طبيه او علميه على اى انسان 
(بغير رضائه الحر)

----------


## ابو منعم

اى حاجة مهمة نكتبها فى الامتحان عشان الدنيا فصلت معيا على الاخر

----------


## ابو منعم

اى حاجة من من اى حد بس تكون مهمة عشان بكرة الامتحان

----------


## ابو منعم

اى حاجة من من اى حد بس تكون مهمة عشان بكرة الامتحان

----------


## ابو منعم

غدا الامتحان وشكلنا هنهان

----------


## shimaa fadel

شكرا يادكتوره على الامتحان الرائع
وبجد اسلوب حضرتك فى وضع الامتحان اكثر من رائع لانه ببساطه شديده يبين مدى فهمنا للماده 
وبجد الجنائى الماده الوحيده اللى انا متاكده انى هخرج من الكليه مستفيده منها

----------


## المستشار*عمر الباز

بجد الامتحان كان تحفه وجميل اوووووووووووووى بس عيبه انه طويل شويه 
وميرسي يادكتور على الامتحان عقبال امتحان 3

----------


## منار حجازي

والله ماقصرت ياغالي

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## elmagry

يسلموا :Good:

----------


## محمود الشربينى

لا إله إلا انت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين

----------


## محمود الشربينى

تسلموا الايادى

----------


## elmagry

رائع الله ينور

----------

